# Civic Type R FK2 mini correction detail



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:Been a while since I've been on here and posted, but thought it was time to Start getting my CTR sorted out.

Took my time and just went thru the full car, condition wise the car was in decent shape apart from the normal swirl marks caused by a owner that isn't into detailing.Time wise,, took about two days to get it sorted a good bit less than my normal.

The Process:

BH Surfex Pre-spray
Valet Pro PH neutral snow foam
Gyeon Bathe
Tar and Glue remover as needed
Gyeon Q2m Iron Fallout,
Then another wash & Dried.

:buffer:I used a combo of D/A and Rotary, for the paint correction( I wasn't wanting a perfect correction at the moment),
Gyeon Q2m compound/polish and primer, compounds were used.
Pads were a mixture of Shinemate and Gyeon.
Once corrected a quick wash and dry 
before IPA panel wipe down.

Protection 
For the moment,DoDo Juice Supernatural soft wax was used, three layers completed.
Gyeon Q2 Pure ceramic coat has arrived for the next detail.

Glass 
Simply cleaned then Treated with Rain x.

Interior.
Inside only needed a good hoover due to limit miles/previous cleaning and seat covers being used. 
Auto Finesse caramics ceramic coat applied to all leather and seats.(got a great deal on this at £15 so worth a try)

Wheels

All wheels were taking off and cleaned using Gyeon Q2m Iron 
and Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner. Before using Gyeon Q2 Rim for protection.

Tyres 
Gyeon Q2 tyre, this stuff is amazing and hard to beat.

Some pics, links at bottom for higher quality pics​






















































couple of 50/50's












































































































Some direct links to better quality pics Below



http://imgur.com/2uBchsl




http://imgur.com/1vvvd5y




http://imgur.com/6iHMlic




http://imgur.com/qem92zO




http://imgur.com/wiCRXHb




http://imgur.com/DlKQEjR




http://imgur.com/NpBSc4m




http://imgur.com/tAvK6BY

​
[/CENTER]


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mate that looks the business :thumb:

Great 50/50 pics you've made a brilliant improvement.

Milano red looks fantastic when its clean.
The best.

That Gruppe M looks tidy too - I bet thats improved induction sound no end ?


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks James,

Love my Milano Red, for me it was this or polished metal but when this came up with 4200 miles on it I had to buy it.

The Gruppe M is really quiet inside the cabin m8 due to the long intake being at the front of the bonnet. Loads louder outside with the windows down, but I bought it due to it being quiet in the inside. Scorpion exhaust is ready to fit as well.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks incredible, the red and black give great contrast, and you have it looking so rich and glossy!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks fantastic, you deserve a beer on me fella.:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The nicest shape CTR so far IMO. The FK8 is one ugly specimen, it’s the main reason I didn’t buy one over the A45. M

How much are the Gruppe M’s now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Gruppe M's are around the £1200 mark,Lee. I managed to pick this one up used with a 1000 miles on it for £700 so couldn't knock it back really.

My twin brother has a Polished Metal FK8, lovely car but I can't live with the bumpers plus the fact we're twins it would be just wrong to have the same car:lol: so happy with my FK2, plus you have the rarity of the FK2 with only 2500 produced.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn’t know that! Only 2500...

Back in the day I imported 2 direct from Japan for 350 for my EP3 and DC5 but they don’t do direct sales now and it seems impossible to dodge the tax now anyway. 

Car looks great, it really does. 

The sheer power and great spec of the A45 tempted me over the FK2 when I made a purchase 2 months ago but it wasn’t an easy decision. 

I’m always waiting for the merc to break and the DC5 was way more fun bouncing it off the almost 9k limiter with no fear of it breaking. You just cannot use the 400BHP/500Nm this thing has got on the road. 

Enjoy, sorry for the thread hijack! I still have Honda blood in me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I feel your pain with it mate. I did the son in laws one a couple of months back, his was in a right state. I really wanted to do more to it but it took a couple of days as it was, wheels were covered in swirls, I managed to reduce the swirls on the car from 3 million down to about 1 million.

He was happy with it. They have a lovely gloss to them when done. Monster cars, I'm just too old for one now.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, looks stunning


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

aiky007 said:


> Thanks James,
> 
> Love my Milano Red, for me it was this or polished metal but when this came up with 4200 miles on it I had to buy it.
> 
> The Gruppe M is really quiet inside the cabin m8 due to the long intake being at the front of the bonnet. Loads louder outside with the windows down, but I bought it due to it being quiet in the inside. Scorpion exhaust is ready to fit as well.


Sweet.
Too many in Polished Metal, its not the great colour that Cosmic Grey used to be on the EP3

(I had an EP3 in Satin Silver and an FN2 in Alabaster Silver) :thumb:

Agree with your thoughts on the induction, you've got to be able to live with the car. A reasonable increase over stock is desirable, but too loud just makes it obnoxious.

Feel free to link videos when you've got the Scorpion on.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

LeeH said:


> The nicest shape CTR so far IMO. The FK8 is one ugly specimen, it's the main reason I didn't buy one over the A45.


You're right you know.
And I think they're just too big now!!

The FK8 is an amazing car, but you just cant compare it side by side with an EP3.
You would never guess that the evolution of the DNA was the same model.

The EP3 is about the same size as a Jazz nowadays.

I'd love Honda to produce a small Civic Type R again for the purists.
We don't all need a huge cavernous boot and five doors to shoehorn kids in.

3 doors is enough for me


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks a good result that pal:thumb:
Regards 
Paul


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks a great example
Nice work 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Do like these very much, I was 95% Decided on buying either an FK2 or FK8 as a next Occasional use/Weekend Car.

As time passes though I am reading too many horror stories from fellow Owners of Build Quality issues, Very Thin poor quality Paint, Rear Spoiler filling with Water, Major Gearbox Failures and Honda refusing to honour Warranties, Seen a couple of Head Gasket Failures on FK2's also which i believe the FK8 part is a revised version.

Anyway I am now a bit reluctant to shell out £25K of my savings to buy One which is a shame as I really do like them.


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

All cars have issues, you’d never buy any model if you read about all the issues on threads, you always hear the negative issues while people like myself that have never had any issues have no need to write anything.

Rear spoilers with water seem to be from jet washing right in close to them, mines is spot on no issues at all. Keep the jet away and all fine with mine.

Only heard of one car with head gasket issues and his was tuned.

Gearbox’s are a different issue, more so fk2 than fk8 but both do have issues. Mines is fine I always drive slow and wait till everything is warmed up before any quick driving, also changing the oil more often helps...saying that some of the video’s I’ve seen of owners smashing them into gears for quick 0 to 60’s no wonder there are issues.

Honda paint has never been the best for years so you know what your getting before buying,

Warranty’s are the same for most manufacturers now, all trying to cut cost and save money by refusing warranty claims. I found a great dealer that bends over backwards to help out so never had any issues with my warranty...they Pre-inspect the condition of the car before carrying out any work .

Worst paint is on the wheels and I never took them back as you’ll just get the same crap paint on the new warranty ones.
Refurbished is the way to go for a few hundred pounds.

The pros far outweigh the negatives for me, it’s in my top two cars I’ve drove ever and I’ve had a few. Nearest thing I’ve drove thats like a touring car. Plus it’s family sized and can get over 40mpg if taking easy plus can still hit 170mph, get a test drive and see what they are like. Plus being limited there price is holding up well


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

bonelorry said:


> Do like these very much, I was 95% Decided on buying either an FK2 or FK8 as a next Occasional use/Weekend Car.
> 
> As time passes though I am reading too many horror stories from fellow Owners of Build Quality issues, Very Thin poor quality Paint, Rear Spoiler filling with Water, Major Gearbox Failures and Honda refusing to honour Warranties, Seen a couple of Head Gasket Failures on FK2's also which i believe the FK8 part is a revised version.
> 
> Anyway I am now a bit reluctant to shell out £25K of my savings to buy One which is a shame as I really do like them.


Every car has potential risks. What other cars are you interested in buying?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

aiky007 said:


> All cars have issues, you'd never buy any model if you read about all the issues on threads, you always hear the negative issues while people like myself that have never had any issues have no need to write anything.
> 
> Rear spoilers with water seem to be from jet washing right in close to them, mines is spot on no issues at all. Keep the jet away and all fine with mine.
> 
> ...


Agree on all counts which is why I too own and FK2 and love it :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

lovely motor !

Well done, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Lovely car but come on you peeps slagging off the fk8 size and looks! Def no ugly duckling haha!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm with commander, fk8 is beautiful, can't wait for mine to arrive. Test drove a lot of cars and the fk8 was amazing.

Great job on the fk2 op.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks superb my friend. I have an fk2, but just a prison-spec 1.8. It does everything I need it to do, it just doesn't put on the gear and omit the safe-word. The fk8 looks the nuts too. Sadly it would be on my drive for about 6 seconds. I'm likely to get a Lexus next. The IS 250 F sport really tugs my increasingly thinning rug.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Paul08 said:


> I'm with commander, fk8 is beautiful, can't wait for mine to arrive. Test drove a lot of cars and the fk8 was amazing.
> 
> Great job on the fk2 op.


Congratulations! What colour did you go for?

And yes op, the red fk2 looks stunning. Great job on the correction

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

lovely looking type r,quite interesting to hear about the thin paint as i work at the factory i wasnt aware of that, my favourite is the fk8 in bayside blue makes me very tempted to get one.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Commander2874 said:


> Congratulations! What colour did you go for?
> 
> And yes op, the red fk2 looks stunning. Great job on the correction
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Same as you, I'm paul1988 on the type r forum


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Paul08 said:


> Same as you, I'm paul1988 on the type r forum


Best colour! Look forward to some pics. Get mine back from the detailer tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay.Gray926 (Mar 12, 2017)

Stunning looking motor! Looks to be a really clean and tidy example. How are you finding the car? I'm looking into parting with my Audi SQ5 and going for a CTR fk2. 

More of a detailing question, how are you finding that soft paint to detail?


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Jay

I love the car, its my weekend toy but do use it now and again to travel into work, depending on how you drive it I've seen 48mpg into Edinburgh. It covers all the base's for me, large enough for the family when required and a great A/B road blaster. Rare so you don't see many on the road which is a positive for me. and price wise they are holding there money real well. 

The soft paint has its normal pro and cons, you need to watch your prep and cleaning routine as with all soft paint its easier to mark etc, but on the plus side its quick to correct and normally use less aggressive polish and pads. 

I've corrected a couple now and find that the paint seems thinner at the bottom of the doors.


----------

